# So counterfeit NES Classics are out now



## Futurdreamz (Jun 28, 2017)

UPDATE: With new information this thread has been updated. The original post is in this spoiler:


Spoiler



https://www.retrogamingstop.com/col...ith-500-different-built-in-games-pal-amp-ntsc






No HDMI however, so it's doubtful the emulator is up to snuff.


I knew there would be copycats, just I was expecting them to be HDMI. That being said it looks nice, but no idea about the picture/sound quality.




So to summarize: There is a fake NES Classic with composite video (yellow, red, white plugs) and Sega controller ports. But that's not important right now. 


What is important: There is what looks to be a near-perfect replica of the NES Classic clone, which has been dubbed the "NES Crassic" (whether because it's crap or just to mock the stereotypical Asian accent remains to be seen). It has HDMI out and Wii accessory connectors, just like the real thing. Discussion starts page 2.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> https://www.retrogamingstop.com/col...ith-500-different-built-in-games-pal-amp-ntsc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, I saw an ad for those on Facebook, check out the site, they come with "500" games, most of which are bootleg garbage  You can see how bad the picture quality is in those screenshots.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 28, 2017)

Pro: Lots of games built in.

Con: Some of them seem to be duplicates. 

Looks pretty decent actually, since it's not HDMI I'm assuming that this is just an ordinary famiclone, not that that's necessarily a bad thing, but those are everywhere so this is not exactly something new, although they usually try to pass them off as something else entirely so the design is either original or just ripped off another console.


----------



## Boured (Jun 28, 2017)

Eh at least it's well made and not garbage like I was expecting. Does need HDMI though.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jun 28, 2017)

Boured said:


> Eh at least it's well made and not garbage like I was expecting. Does need HDMI though.


My opinion is if it doesn't have hdmi it doesn't count.


----------



## Boured (Jun 28, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> My opinion is if it doesn't have hdmi it doesn't count.


Most clone consoles don't, only one I remember having one was the Retron 5 and even then that's emulation.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2017)

Nintendo has lost the chance to cash in on their NES Classic. I never understood the appeal of the system myself.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 28, 2017)

That looks incredibly cheaply made and horrible.


----------



## DKB (Jun 28, 2017)

Rather just buy a damn real NES.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2017)

DKB said:


> Rather just buy a damn real NES.



Good luck getting those to not look like shite on a modern TV. Then spend money on a CRT, then on the games, yeah, that'll save money.


----------



## DKB (Jun 28, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Good luck getting those to not look like shite on a modern TV. Then spend money on a CRT, then on the games, yeah, that'll save money.



True. Fine. Rather use Wii U NES emulation. 

Yeah.

I went there.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2017)

DKB said:


> True. Fine. Rather use Wii U NES emulation.
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> I went there.



No, Nestopia is better than the Wii U NES emulation by far, why would you even think I'd be stupid enough to use that? 144p NES on HDTV is a lost cause. Don't accuse me of preferring NES VC over Nestopia UE.


----------



## DKB (Jun 28, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> No, Nestopia is better than the Wii U NES emulation by far, why would you even think I'd be stupid enough to use that? 144p NES on HDTV is a lost cause. Don't accuse me of preferring NES VC over Nestopia UE.



Are you speaking to the wrong person?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 28, 2017)

heh i will get them just to see XD
NES classic is still very expensive


----------



## whateverg1012 (Jun 28, 2017)

If the emulation quality is the same as the real one we have a winner here. But no HDMI kinda ruins it.


----------



## jefffisher (Jun 28, 2017)

stuff like that has always existed amazon was full of them before the real nes classic went up and they took most down


----------



## Jayro (Jun 28, 2017)

I could build a better NES clone with a Raspberry Pi Zero, Bluetooth controllers, and a 3D printer.


----------



## HugaTheFox (Jun 28, 2017)

These clones exist (not specificly this one) before the Nes classic


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2017)

DKB said:


> Are you speaking to the wrong person?



No, I was speaking to you about using NES on a modern TV being a lost cause, which lead you to say

"True. Fine. Rather use Wii U NES emulation. 

Yeah.

I went there."

To which I replied that I'm not stupid enough to use Nintendo's crappy VC emulator, but Nestopia instead.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> https://www.retrogamingstop.com/col...ith-500-different-built-in-games-pal-amp-ntsc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We are so glad that we have a REAL NES CLASSIC MINI instead of this!!!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> We are so glad that we have a REAL NES CLASSIC MINI instead of this!!!



Yeah, it's pretty bad, 90% of those games are all garbage/bootleg dregs lol


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 28, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, it's pretty bad, 90% of those games are all garbage/bootleg dregs lol



Yeah, no kidding.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 28, 2017)

They've been out for a while now. I'd just recommend an Android box over this crap.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> They've been out for a while now. I'd just recommend an Android box over this crap.



Very true and I have an Android box. Therefore, I don't use it for an emulators at all. I prefer an emulators on PC/MAC/NES Classic Mini!


----------



## CMDreamer (Jun 28, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> Pro: uses the original controllers
> 
> Con: No HDMI
> 
> ...



Not even using the real NES controllers, those ports are something more like those from a Master Sytem from SEGA. And No HDMI will be present on any counterfeit console, they are supposed to be cheap as much as possible.



The Real Jdbye said:


> Pro: Lots of games built in.
> 
> Con: Some of them seem to be duplicates.
> 
> Looks pretty decent actually, since it's not HDMI I'm assuming that this is just an ordinary famiclone, not that that's necessarily a bad thing, but those are everywhere so this is not exactly something new, although they usually try to pass them off as something else entirely so the design is either original or just ripped off another console.



I would say that most are duplicates, just like with those multi-game carts from old days.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 28, 2017)

whateverg1012 said:


> If the emulation quality is the same as the real one we have a winner here. But no HDMI kinda ruins it.


I doubt it will. They probably grabbed some open-source emulator and slapped it there without any care. 


DinohScene said:


> That looks incredibly cheaply made and horrible.


It probably sucks.

Sent from my cave of despair where I don't stalk Seriel


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> I doubt it will. They probably grabbed some open-source emulator and slapped it there without any care.
> 
> It probably sucks.
> 
> Sent from my cave of despair where I don't stalk Seriel



It if's anything like the Retron HD's NES emulator, I'm gonna laugh


----------



## NESjimbo (Jun 30, 2017)

Look at all those fake glowing reviews on that website.


----------



## The Frenchman (Jul 1, 2017)

Original post mention classic controllers.

Actually these are the old controller ports for Atari/Coleco/Sega Master System/Genesis....


----------



## oil_ (Jul 2, 2017)

BE CAREFUL

There's new fake NES classics and Famicom minis being sold on aliexpress, these aren't low quality bootlegs like the ones mentioned in the thread, these are faithful replicas running the same software. All the plastic molding looks exactly the same, even the logo and information at the bottom of the consoles.

I don't know if it's ok to post links to them but you can easily find them by the names in the listings:
"New Professional System For NES Classic TV Video Game Console Mini Version Built-in 30 Games Free Gamepad Gaming Controller Gift"
"New Japanese Console For NES MINI For Nintendo Classic Mini Family Computer Video Game Console Original"
"New Japanese Console For Nintendo Classic Mini Family Computer Video Game Console Original"

Right now the NES classic replica is going for around $70 and the famicom mini replicas are going for around $150 (why??? you can get the original for cheaper)

Prices will probably get lower with time and I'm pretty sure people will start selling them on ebay as originals so be careful.

There's a video from the manufacturer here  



EDIT:  I think the famicom mini is the original being resold on aliexpress, that's why it's so expensive. In the video comments the manufacturer of the NES Classic clone says the famicom mini clone will be ready in august


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 2, 2017)

oil_ said:


> BE CAREFUL
> 
> There's new fake NES classics and Famicom minis being sold on aliexpress, these aren't low quality bootlegs like the ones mentioned in the thread, these are faithful replicas running the same software. All the plastic molding looks exactly the same, even the logo and information at the bottom of the consoles.
> 
> ...



This is what I wanted. I'll look into them to see how authentic they are... and if they can run Hatchi


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 4, 2017)

here's the one @oil_ was referring to. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...ni-Version-Built-in-30-Games/32816814300.html


...


sigh. I suppose for the greater good I should get one so I can better detail how it compares to a real one, so nobody gets duped into accidentally buying this for $80 instead of a real one for $300


----------



## nl255 (Jul 4, 2017)

oil_ said:


> BE CAREFUL
> 
> There's new fake NES classics and Famicom minis being sold on aliexpress, these aren't low quality bootlegs like the ones mentioned in the thread, these are faithful replicas running the same software. All the plastic molding looks exactly the same, even the logo and information at the bottom of the consoles.
> 
> ...




If they are running the same software does that mean Hakchi2 will work with them?


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 4, 2017)

nl255 said:


> If they are running the same software does that mean Hakchi2 will work with them?


I'll find out in two months or so.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jul 4, 2017)

Raspberry Pi for life.
Be it the 3 B or the Zero W, you can't go wrong with it.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Jul 4, 2017)

I feel like these always existed. Go into any random mall 10 years ago and every kiosk will have this in stock.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 4, 2017)

oil_ said:


> BE CAREFUL
> 
> There's new fake NES classics and Famicom minis being sold on aliexpress, these aren't low quality bootlegs like the ones mentioned in the thread, these are faithful replicas running the same software. All the plastic molding looks exactly the same, even the logo and information at the bottom of the consoles.
> 
> ...



Doesn't look the same to me. Just looks like a faithful copy of the original's software. Some fonts are off and the original never had a splash screen.


----------



## oil_ (Jul 4, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> I'll find out in two months or so.



When you get it please take pics inside and out. If there's visible differences people should know so they don't get scammed.
Also tell us about the packaging, manual, poster, etc. Most of the times fakes use bad scans of the box to make the copy, sometimes they edit it for no reason with some random engrish.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CeeDee said:


> Doesn't look the same to me. Just looks like a faithful copy of the original's software. Some fonts are off and the original never had a splash screen.



The splash screen may be from the tv/monitor. We can only wait and see.

The video description says "Kachi - kachi emulator" so maybe it's not the original software?


----------



## nl255 (Jul 4, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> Raspberry Pi for life.
> Be it the 3 B or the Zero W, you can't go wrong with it.



Sure, if you don't care about portability or mind lugging around a USB keyboard with you everywhere you take it.  Virtual keyboard support in retropie has been requested a few times but never implemented.


----------



## NESjimbo (Jul 4, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> Raspberry Pi for life.
> Be it the 3 B or the Zero W, you can't go wrong with it.


For RetroPie, are the games just a list, or can you add a nice front end with cover art, like NESC?


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 4, 2017)

oil_ said:


> When you get it please take pics inside and out. If there's visible differences people should know so they don't get scammed.
> Also tell us about the packaging, manual, poster, etc. Most of the times fakes use bad scans of the box to make the copy, sometimes they edit it for no reason with some random engrish.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Could it be based on the hakchi emulator? If so, it shouldn't be too difficult to overwrite the ROM with the proper hakchi2 tool to get the latest and greatest work.


----------



## NESjimbo (Jul 4, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> kachi and hakchi sound pretty similar, maybe you can swap between the two?
> 
> 
> ...does hakchi2 have all the video modes and save points of the original NES Classic?


Hakchi is just the program used to communicate and mod the NES Classic in order to add additional ROMs and software. The additional emulators are thanks to RetroArch.

RetroArch has additional video modes, including color palette management, filtering, overscan cropping and aspect ratio. Save points work for NES, Game Boy, SNES, Genesis, and others, however look in the recent pages of the Hakchi thread. The NES Classic is prone to crash from exiting games and creating save states for other consoles.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 4, 2017)

NESjimbo said:


> Hakchi is just the program used to communicate and mod the NES Classic in order to add additional ROMs and software. The additional emulators are thanks to RetroArch.
> 
> RetroArch has additional video modes, including color palette management, filtering, overscan cropping and aspect ratio. Save points work for NES, Game Boy, SNES, Genesis, and others, however look in the recent pages of the Hakchi thread. The NES Classic is prone to crash from exiting games and creating save states for other consoles.



tbh I'd like to try to flash the official kernel to it and see if that works, but I doubt it will be possible. I'm going to be more proactive in hunting down a SNES Classic, and i already own a Gameboy micro with an EZ4


----------



## NESjimbo (Jul 4, 2017)

Definitely worth a shot!


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 4, 2017)

I would quite like a dump of whatever's on it as is. I do wonder what its internals are, what it's running on, etc.
If it's running on something easily available, like a raspi, this could make for a good clone of the NES classic menu.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 4, 2017)

reading the hakchi faq is informative. The internal emulator int eh official NES Classic is called "kachikachi," so if the "NES Crassic" has "Kachi - kachi emulator" then maybe there should be some compatibility?

When it does come (39-59 Days according to my order) I'll see if the hakchi tools work or not and try to dump the ROM.

Looking close at the video, it certainly looks like the NES Classic menu. The "welCome" is hopefully part of the TV, otherwise it may be part of the Crassic's bootloader and is hopefully independent of the NES emulator image.

The selection arrow is a lot more roughly animated compared to the official one, which is concerning. http://en-americas-support.nintendo...7340/~/nes-classic-edition-home-menu-overview
It might be video compression, or the Crassic uses a cheaper CPU.

USB cable for charging included, but seems no AC adapter. probably a good idea anyways.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 4, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> reading the hakchi faq is informative. The internal emulator int eh official NES Classic is called "kachikachi," so if the "NES Crassic" has "Kachi - kachi emulator" then maybe there should be some compatibility?
> 
> When it does come (39-59 Days according to my order) I'll see if the hakchi tools work or not and try to dump the ROM.
> 
> ...


The "1P" "2P" icons are different as well, as well as the game title - and Bros is missing the "Bros." dot.


----------



## danielretrogamer (Jul 4, 2017)

I don't think the clone is running the same software. It would need the same hardware or some coding with equivalent hardware. For the price, it should/could be the same.
I believe the chinese just made up a look-alike GUI, just like they do with fake iPhones and such. Unless the original firmware is very easy to clone.
Looks (almost) the same, but is not. Now, unless the fake is a 1:1 copy I don't get it why they just didn't add more games and kept only 30. Maybe this really was made to 1)fool desperate buyers online who would hope  these came from the original factory somehow 2)fool offline buyers once this gets distributed widely in import shops and second-hand game shops.
I hope they were at least able to dump the original emulator and video filters.
The splash screen seems to be from the console, not the monitor (the monitor briefly displays an automatic input selection screen).
So this was made like the "pandora box" for arcade, which have OK hardware and costs even less. Now let's hope emulation is good enough.
If prices go down, this could be an option for some gamers and collectors.



oil_ said:


> When you get it please take pics inside and out. If there's visible differences people should know so they don't get scammed.
> Also tell us about the packaging, manual, poster, etc. Most of the times fakes use bad scans of the box to make the copy, sometimes they edit it for no reason with some random engrish.
> 
> 
> ...



 for "visible differences " I can see that the logos and texts look very good BUT not perfect. Before I knew this was a clone, the Nintendo logo looked funky maybe even wrong red hue (but this could be just the picture).


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jul 4, 2017)

nl255 said:


> Sure, if you don't care about portability or mind lugging around a USB keyboard with you everywhere you take it.  Virtual keyboard support in retropie has been requested a few times but never implemented.


You don't need a keyboard though.



NESjimbo said:


> For RetroPie, are the games just a list, or can you add a nice front end with cover art, like NESC?


You can, I don't use it cuz I'm lazy.


----------



## nl255 (Jul 4, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> You don't need a keyboard though.



Yes you do as some things like shaders and networking require a keyboard to set up.  Yes, I know technically you can set up wifi without a keyboard by transferring wpa_supplicant but that just means you need to have a laptop running Linux with you.


----------



## 2ndApex (Jul 4, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Good luck getting those to not look like shite on a modern TV. Then spend money on a CRT, then on the games, yeah, that'll save money.



tbh it's not too hard to pick up CRTs for free or like $5 at thrift stores these days.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 4, 2017)

2ndApex said:


> tbh it's not too hard to pick up CRTs for free or like $5 at thrift stores these days.



Then you have the cables, the games, having to manage the space for a CRT, getting one that still works. It's not worth the hassle IMO.


----------



## Hayleia (Jul 4, 2017)

nl255 said:


> Yes you do as some things like shaders and networking require a keyboard to set up.  Yes, I know technically you can set up wifi without a keyboard by transferring wpa_supplicant but that just means you need to have a laptop running Linux with you.


As you said, "to set up". But your previous post mentioned having a keyboard with you "everywhere you take it". And nope, you don't need one, you set everything up once and then you don't bring a keyboard everywhere.


----------



## nl255 (Jul 4, 2017)

Hayleia said:


> As you said, "to set up". But your previous post mentioned having a keyboard with you "everywhere you take it". And nope, you don't need one, you set everything up once and then you don't bring a keyboard everywhere.



And how exactly do you plan on choosing a wifi ssid and putting in a password without a keyboard when you get where you are going, magic?  Exactly, so you need to lug around a USB keyboard with you.

Not to mention that the last time I checked, to even change shaders required a keyboard for the command line interface.


----------



## Hayleia (Jul 4, 2017)

nl255 said:


> And how exactly do you plan on choosing a wifi ssid and putting in a password without a keyboard when you get where you are going, magic?  Exactly, so you need to lug around a USB keyboard with you.
> 
> Not to mention that the last time I checked, to even change shaders required a keyboard for the command line interface.


What do you need a Wifi connection for?
And I actually never changed shaders so I only use a keyboard on my Pi when playing Mouse Trap.


----------



## nl255 (Jul 4, 2017)

Hayleia said:


> What do you need a Wifi connection for?
> And I actually never changed shaders so I only use a keyboard on my Pi when playing Mouse Trap.



Well you know different games look/play better with different shaders or other configuration options.  Of course, I am sure you answer is "well just don't play those games".


----------



## Hayleia (Jul 4, 2017)

nl255 said:


> Well you know different games look/play better with different shaders or other configuration options.  Of course, I am sure you answer is "well just don't play those games".


You skipped my first question.
And no, I actually play these games, I wanted a new shader for Link's Awakening (because GB games on a clear LCD screen look weird) but I didn't look for too long. Do shaders need to be set up everytime?


----------



## nl255 (Jul 4, 2017)

Hayleia said:


> You skipped my first question.
> And no, I actually play these games, I wanted a new shader for Link's Awakening (because GB games on a clear LCD screen look weird) but I didn't look for too long. Do shaders need to be set up everytime?



Unless you want to use the same shader for all games or at least all gb/gbc games then yes.  Of course you could always compile a separate copy of the core for those games with a different name so that it can have a different configuration.


----------



## danielretrogamer (Jul 4, 2017)

Asked a few questions, reply below:
"
Dear friend,
So glad to receive your message.
First, its totally new, and in a high quality.
Secondly, it comes with the retail box, you dont need to worry about this.
Finally, the price is great, and its on the limited time discounts, you should buy it now.
Thanks bro.
Best regards!!
"
so, seller did NOT ANSWER my questions, I sent a few more messages, let's wait and see... he seems to be the only one selling it online. So far, no one has tested one? Only places I've seen it online is for sale and on the video posted above, nothing else, no review, pics, nothing.
I just hope one can remove/change that crappy startup screen. Why not just use a plain black startup screen (if the system really needs one).
Now, it comes with a retail box, let's at least hope it is a 1:1 copy of the box.
He did not even mention it is a clone!
I bet 90% of people buying it believe it is a real NES CLASSIC. I don't care if it's a clone, but seller could be honest about it at least.
Now: make a 1:1 copy. Add something colorful and ugly that wasn't in the original. Voilà!
Yeah, chinese....


----------



## skawo (Jul 4, 2017)

These things tend to have the worst possible video output ever devised by a man.

You're better off imagining the games in your head than looking at sub-RF quality.


----------



## Hayleia (Jul 4, 2017)

nl255 said:


> Unless you want to use the same shader for all games or at least all gb/gbc games then yes.


That would work for me. My only complaint is the screen being too far from that of a game boy for games to look great. Colors are too aggressive (because they needed to be for people to notice them on these old screens).


nl255 said:


> Of course you could always compile a separate copy of the core for those games with a different name so that it can have a different configuration.


Ok, now I see why you need to set things up everytime. But then the problem with Retropie isn't the lack of virtual keyboard, it's the lack of per-game shader configuration. We agree there's a problem though.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 4, 2017)

A heads up for anyone.

Costello doesn't like *Roms* here.
(*R*etards *O*penly *M*entioning *S*ites.)

That is all.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jul 4, 2017)

nl255 said:


> Yes you do as some things like shaders and networking require a keyboard to set up.  Yes, I know technically you can set up wifi without a keyboard by transferring wpa_supplicant but that just means you need to have a laptop running Linux with you.



Oh, but yeah, so what?
We're talking about using the RPi as a substitute for the NES/SNES classic.
Those devices don't even have wifi, and you don't really need wifi for RetroPi, can just stick the games in the SD card.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 4, 2017)

Why would you want hdmi? It's 8bit video.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 4, 2017)

Well it seems to be hdmi, so it can't be that bad. I'm worried about low framerate though. The fact they chose to make a clone of the interface that looks almost identical is concerning, why don't they just flash the official image? Unless the hardware is incompatible (or the official image doesn't do Mandarin)


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jul 4, 2017)

slaphappygamer said:


> Why would you want hdmi? It's 8bit video.


This, and Totally This.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 4, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> This, and Totally This.


blurry 240p < 1080p. It may be 8bit, but that doesn't mean we would like crisp lines and undistorted sound. Unless we want to, in which case we would like the option as a filter.


----------



## danielretrogamer (Jul 5, 2017)

Maybe the chinese are just using a new case and ports for an already existing hardware. There are some multi system consoles with HDMI, like "data frog HDMI 4gb" which emulates SNES Neogeo and such. Maybe this is a stripped-down, highly overpriced version.
The seller is indeed a good one, he sells refurbished big N portables, but I am having a hard time getting answers on the NES. Whatever this is, he sells for twice the price of his refurbished DS Lites.


----------



## danielretrogamer (Jul 6, 2017)

So in this video there is a stack of boxes which do not look like the real one, maybe these are from the cheaper NOAC one without HDMI. And I hope they update/change firmware to just show a black screen on boot not that colorful crap.
I assume it is OK to link YouTube videos:

  Does he have the console at all, or is just posting beta testing videos from the "factory"?

Edit: OK so it looks like they copied the EUROPEAN version of the box. Very good. And I read reviews on the NES Classic controllers this same seller sold, and buyer say they are made of cheap plastic. Hope I get my $75 worth.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 7, 2017)

so reading the comments from the two youtube videos:





It seems there is a "taobao" site that the reseller is purchasing from, however I think the listing had been pulled. https://world.taobao.com/item/552333582066.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a21m2.8232368.0.0.maZkyY

I do not know if the "welCome" is the Crassic's bootloader. Notably the input select disappears before the splashscreen which may prove it, but it does look like the tv was turned off, then the filmer reset the Crassic.

The first movie has a little indicator icon that seems to be running at a lower frame rate than the real thing, but the second video has a scene change that looks fluid. That might've been a fluke, or it might indicate that it's using different software/CPU

But I think the most important thing is that: it has HDMI and classic controller ports, and the interface looks like the real thing. I don't know about Chinese fabrication, but I really don't think they would go through all that work without compromising on using a cheaper standard for ports (such as USB) or having a rougher-looking OS. I think the easiest way for them to make something that looks this good is to be actually using original parts. I don't know how they would get them though, but if Nintendo literally used off-the-shelf parts and slapped the Classic together then it shouldn't be too difficlut for the counterfeiter to source identical or close enough port.

What's concerning is that it sounds like the Alibaba reseller bought his stock from the taobao site, which seems to have pulled the listing. They took my money, I would be disappointed if they cannot fulfill my order.


----------



## danielretrogamer (Jul 8, 2017)

Maybe the console in the video with a stack of NES CLASSIC boxes is a real NES CLASSIC. Sometimes the chinese use pictures of the original product and send a copy.
The seller in Aliexpress pulled the two links. But I dealt with him in the past and had no problem at all, he used to sell refurbished GBA and NDSL which for some reason shipped from Netherlands, not China.
But sometimes even the good Chinese sellers have trouble sending products on time and properly. They send products of different color, provide false tracking, etc. 
But I believe the Crassic will be back for sale soon, if they got this far, they will keep producing and selling it.
Nintendo seems to focus on some specific products when cracking down online sellers. At least in Ali, links to SuperMario games, along with DK, Metroid, and some other are always quickly removed from SNES listings for example, while some other games, no one seems to care.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 8, 2017)

I don't know why people praise the NES Classic, the sound emulation is pretty shite lol.


----------



## danielretrogamer (Jul 8, 2017)

So I got some pictures of the Crassic... Don't know if they are just pics from the original, if they are not... I can't tell the difference.
 I do not own one or have seen one in person, and I doin't know who is producing or selling these.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 10, 2017)

Well it looks real enough for me. I'm a little surprised by the S/N sticker though - I'd expect that to be one detail that would be skipped to save costs (unless they all have the same S/N).

That being said, my order has now shipped. Based on past experience of ordering from China, the 90ish day shipping time should be somewhat accurate no matter if this is a good fake or not. I may end up getting my SNES Classic at the same time.


Assuming, of course, I ever get my hands on a real SNES Classic.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 11, 2017)

I updated the original post so that people wondering what the hububub is can skip to the juicy part.

I found some more discussion at NeoGAF and a Spanish forum

things to note:

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=243053737&postcount=142


> Apparently the AliExpress reseller delisted because they sold out of stock already (someone on that forum said they had sold about 230 units before delisting)


Makes me glad I jumped on it when I had the chance. The listing I bought from is now gone.


http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=243081895&postcount=162


> A new listing on AliExpress has appeared: the Famicom Mini clone.
> 
> They're drunk with power though, because they're asking well over $100. I feel like this is an Austin Powers Dr. Evil moment.


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...-Video-Game-Console-Original/32808040260.html
$200 Canadian. just because they're replicas doesn't mean they are desperate.

Final thoughts: I'd rather buy a fake then buy from a scalper. Nintendo sold their entire stock, so if I was to buy a fake I would literally only be hurting scalpers. I'd probably buy a real one if they ever manufactured more.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

https://translate.googleusercontent...LkJrhhCmvGkFywo6wJ-QvQuC4EzQlG7zw#p1744023355


> <translated>It is exactly the same, it is manufactured in the same factory as the nes mini nintendo, it is a mini nes 1: 1, with the same allwinner r16 board and with 300mb of memory.
> 
> It seems that the Chinese can include it with the hack hakchi2 to have more emulators and games, but in any case can be restored from the factory and leave it as it comes the mini "original" nes, and I put it in quotation marks because it is the Same
> 
> Dep speculations



Oh god i hope so. I thought this might be the case

https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=es&tl=en&u=https://www.elotrolado.net/hilo_hilo-oficial-nintendo-nes-classic-mini-clon-1-1_2238270_s680
Seems they found another site and are trying to order a whole container at once, getting as many people in as possible. Feel free to join in, but I don't know if anyone has even gotten one yet. 

At this point they must've made so much money that if it's really terrible they may be facing a lawsuit.


----------



## danielretrogamer (Jul 12, 2017)

And it hits the news... most sites say someome at neogaf spotted it first, but I believe it was first discussed here. Even the pics I linked from Taobao are all over now (even ebay) and despite claims about hardware and emulator, no hands on review yet. We'll have to wait and see...but with the first 200-300 batch seling so fast I believe it will show up again.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

About the Famicom Mini mentioned above it is not a clone but an original one. More sellers have it and this has always been the price. The reason they cloned the NES first is demand (and value). A NES Classic goes for 2 or 3x the price of the famicom.


----------



## spaceboundgames (Jul 12, 2017)

Hopefully the people put these on eBay don't post it as authentic, if they mention they are knockoffs, i guess that's fine.


----------



## NESjimbo (Jul 13, 2017)

It does look pretty close to the real thing, but the sloppy placement of the NES badge on the front and the Nintendo logo on the controller are dead giveaways.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 13, 2017)

Not good


----------



## NESjimbo (Jul 13, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> Not good



What a piece of $#!t! 

"Mege Man" ... the menu music crawls to a halt after a while, long loading screens.

It returns to the menu when you press select+start. So that's the only area where it's as good or better than the real thing.


----------



## MushGuy (Jul 13, 2017)

Oh, by the way, here are the links in case anyone wants to buy them:
NA Version
EU version


----------



## danielretrogamer (Jul 14, 2017)

Unlikely, but lets just hope the units tested in the videos are early beta firmware models. Or that the firmware is easy to hack.
I don't get it. Why make an effort to produce a 1:1 copy (looks) and use that crappy generic welcome boot screen.
How hard it is to replace it with a plain black screen?
Anyway, they sure didnt get this far just to sell couple hundred units.
Maybe they will improve it with time.
So by 2018 there will be stacks of brand new NES CLASSICS on shady stores all over the world, after all.


----------



## NESjimbo (Jul 14, 2017)

danielretrogamer said:


> Unlikely, but lets just hope the units tested in the videos are early beta firmware models.


It's a cheap knockoff, what you see in that video is what you'll get.  Junk like that doesn't have QA.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 14, 2017)

danielretrogamer said:


> Unlikely, but lets just hope the units tested in the videos are early beta firmware models. Or that the firmware is easy to hack.
> I don't get it. Why make an effort to produce a 1:1 copy (looks) and use that crappy generic welcome boot screen.
> How hard it is to replace it with a plain black screen?
> Anyway, they sure didnt get this far just to sell couple hundred units.
> ...


Honestly it's probably the final firmware. otherwise the videos wouldn't be so fucking short.

Looking back, it's fairly obvious that all the effort would go into making it look like the real thing, but the internals would be cheaped out to something barely functional (which is considerable, considering the low power needed to emulate a NES). I don't think it will be compatible with hakchi, but it may be possible to reflash it with a more optimized firmware - assuming it's at all salvageable. I've head stories of people buying 500GB hdds only to discover that they only have a 2GB flash drive and some weights inside.

I'll keep tabs, but all I can do is with the two or so months for the one i ordered to arrive before i decide to be mad or relieved.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 15, 2017)

Genuine console: 

counterfeit: 

So not the same system. Perhaps hakchi has been ported to it, but doubtful. the usb port seems to recognize a PC but not communicate with it. Sounds like the controllers use a funky wiring in the plug also.


Most importantly, there may be enough of these kicking around that someone's going to try to tinker with it and see what it can do.


----------



## oil_ (Jul 15, 2017)

So the clone doesn't have an alwinner SoC. I couldn't find any info on that G1005 chip, maybe it's a clone of the alwinner chip?
If they used compatible hardware then they could just copy the software from the original console. Since they developed their own I'm not sure this clone will be able to run the original software or even hackchi.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 15, 2017)

I think it's missing a chip. the genuine one seems to have four big ones while the fake only has three big ones. I suppose it's only a matter of time before we get this thing picked apart.

And this is only going from one unit. If this one is different, then it's plausible that different units might be running different things depending on what was on hand.

I think if anyone's going to open these up I'd caution them to be careful. Modern electronics have some anti-static resistance, but I don't know if that's by default or something that can be skimped to save money.

The shell and controller seem to be really good though, possibly enough for a raspberry pi...


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jul 15, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> been dubbed the "NES Crassic" (whether because it's crap or just to mock the stereotypical Asian accent remains to be seen)


I feel bad for laughing. I'm sorry but this is gold.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 15, 2017)

dpad_5678 said:


> I feel bad for laughing. I'm sorry but this is gold.


I'd like to think I came up with that. Sadly, both apply. Honestly I don't see any reason why you should feel bad, I should've expected this - and it really hasn't sunk in yet as I don't expect to get the Crassic for months, and by then the sting of the sunk cost won't be so deep.

it's interesting how on the Spanish forum I linked to they are heavily discussing how this misunderstanding happened and are demanding sources from those that claimed it was using an Allwinner cpu and would be a 1:1.


----------



## Megadaeth (Jul 15, 2017)

danielretrogamer said:


> And it hits the news... most sites say someome at neogaf spotted it first, but I believe it was first discussed here. Even the pics I linked from Taobao are all over now (even ebay) and despite claims about hardware and emulator, no hands on review yet. We'll have to wait and see...but with the first 200-300 batch seling so fast I believe it will show up again.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> About the Famicom Mini mentioned above it is not a clone but an original one. More sellers have it and this has always been the price. The reason they cloned the NES first is demand (and value). A NES Classic goes for 2 or 3x the price of the famicom.



No its was first discussed on the famicomworld forum (June 09, 2017, 08:49:25 AM)
http://www.famicomworld.com/forum/index.php?topic=13636.0


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 17, 2017)

Whelp. The whole system is 240p.

On the bright side, sounds like if I stick a Pi3 into it it'll work, and I should even be able to hook up the front ports so I can use the original (Wii Classic) controllers.


----------



## oil_ (Jul 20, 2017)

Looking at the famicomworld thread they found out that the chip the clone uses is from one of those old cheap "mp4" players that had an NES emulator built in.
Seems that they reused one of those chips and only changed the software. No wonder why the menu lags and the emulation is so bad.
Not worth getting for the price IMO.
Maybe in the future they'll make a clone using the same hardware as the original.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 20, 2017)

oil_ said:


> Looking at the famicomworld thread they found out that the chip the clone uses is from one of those old cheap "mp4" players that had an NES emulator built in.
> Seems that they reused one of those chips and only changed the software. No wonder why the menu lags and the emulation is so bad.
> Not worth getting for the price IMO.
> Maybe in the future they'll make a clone using the same hardware as the original.


...huh. Well I might as well trash the mobo


----------



## sharkie545 (Jul 21, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> ...huh. Well I might as well trash the mobo



Dont throw it out yet. from what i was reading there is a software (from sellers) for it to update it to 720p, and they are able to add more games, remove stupid splash screen. 
They havent released software yet though.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 21, 2017)

sharkie545 said:


> Dont throw it out yet. from what i was reading there is a software (from sellers) for it to update it to 720p, and they are able to add more games, remove stupid splash screen.
> They havent released software yet though.


I doubt it. It may be possible the got the attention of more competent programmers, but I really don't think the hardware can even support it. Googling "mp4 player nes emulator" brings up results that list a screen resolution of 240p. If it uses the same chip it's not going to suddenly be able to handle 720p, no matter what fancy software it runs.

Also, fool me once, shame on you. Fool me four times, you _already fooled_ me, and you can't fool me again.


----------



## elBenyo (Jul 21, 2017)

Good God, that thing looks Chinese as all fucking hell. Good thing they are blatant about it being a clone so no one is going to get ripped off, hopefully.


----------



## Megadaeth (Jul 21, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> I doubt it. It may be possible the got the attention of more competent programmers, but I really don't think the hardware can even support it. Googling "mp4 player nes emulator" brings up results that list a screen resolution of 240p. If it uses the same chip it's not going to suddenly be able to handle 720p, no matter what fancy software it runs.
> 
> Also, fool me once, shame on you. Fool me four times, you _already fooled_ me, and you can't fool me again.



Can you link the article that says its 240p, i try to search for it but cant find it, the only thing i can find is a specs for just that particle of device and screen, nothing that the chip its not able to display any higher resolution.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 21, 2017)

All I did was google for mp4 players with built in nes emulators. The ones that did list specs said that they have a screen resolution of 240p - and maximum .mp4 resolution of 480p. While it's possible that the chip can support higher resolutions then the display used, 720p is highly unlikely. At most there may be an upscaled chip converting it to a hdmi supported resolution, but nothing that can make it look much better than it does now.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 24, 2017)

UPDATE: IT HAS ARRIVED -TWO MONTHS EARLY


 
I just got home so i haven't opened it yet, but I'll be taking pictures of whatever you ask for. If you have ideas for what to check out (ie, what happens when i plug it into a computer) then go ahead and give me a shout. This if my PC if that's of any importance. i don't have linux on it.


----------



## UoyKcahi (Jul 25, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> UPDATE: IT HAS ARRIVED -TWO MONTHS EARLY
> View attachment 93623
> I just got home so i haven't opened it yet, but I'll be taking pictures of whatever you ask for. If you have ideas for what to check out (ie, what happens when i plug it into a computer) then go ahead and give me a shout. This if my PC if that's of any importance. i don't have linux on it.



Did you not get a controller with nintendo logo or it is only a extra controller you bought to?
Were did you bought the nes mini clone from?


----------



## danielretrogamer (Jul 25, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> UPDATE: IT HAS ARRIVED -TWO MONTHS EARLY
> View attachment 93623
> I just got home so i haven't opened it yet, but I'll be taking pictures of whatever you ask for. If you have ideas for what to check out (ie, what happens when i plug it into a computer) then go ahead and give me a shout. This if my PC if that's of any importance. i don't have linux on it.


 The controller does not have Nintendo logo?
I hate when chinese can't pack boxes well and just use a plastic bag so the box gets damaged... a mint (even if repro) box would be nice.
About the "mp4 chips", I do not recall any "MP4" player back in the day with HDMI (or even 480p) video out. Most only had a 240p AV out, even the better quality ones, HDMI was not a thing back then. So the "Crassic" must have an upscaler/extra video processor. I have a cheap Hamy FC PORTABLE that, to my surprise, outputs 480p via composite.
The chinese usually do not charge a lot for the products for no reason, so I hope the price they were asking means there is some quality on it. And considering it was the first/almost beta version, it wouldn't surprise me if there is a software update, even if only avaliable on next gen.
They are for sure still working on the software, since they are still developing the FAMILY COMPUTER "Crassic".


----------



## danielretrogamer (Jul 25, 2017)

an update with info in case anyone else is looking for this:
http://imgur.com/a/jQKT1
Fake vs real (not my pics, I do not own one)

Also, some folks already noticed there are ALREADY 2 versions of the Crassic with different "euro boxes" and slightly different software. Latest version does not have stupid boot screen on it.
And there are rumors other chinese factories are trying to "clone the clone" because there is just too much money to be made. So clone wars reached the digital consoles generation, and just like we got tons of (roughly the same) NOAC consoles, we will have (probably) more then one NES CLASSIC clone, maybe from different factories, but all competing to be as close as the real thing as possible.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 25, 2017)

The second controller is one I bought at the same time, it did not come with the Crassic. Mine doesn't have the nasty-ass "welCome" boot screen.

One of those competitors better have an actual Allwinner CPU in it. But I suspect the quality will just get worse and worse until the police raids start.


----------



## sharkie545 (Jul 28, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> The second controller is one I bought at the same time, it did not come with the Crassic. Mine doesn't have the nasty-ass "welCome" boot screen.
> 
> One of those competitors better have an actual Allwinner CPU in it. But I suspect the quality will just get worse and worse until the police raids start.



Just to give you an update. I contact the seller about problems. They were no help.
So I opened a case on aliexpress, aliexpress sided with me and the videos/evidence (poor counterfeit) gave me my money back 100$ . Not sure if the seller is a robot or doesn't speak english but he just keeps replying to my questions with the same generic response and same bad english.

"Dear friend,
so sorry that you are unsatisfied with our product.
This product sells good and receives seldom complaint.
If you're really not satisfied with this item, we would like to give you a discount on your next new order at our store to make you happy.
Is that OK with you?
Your understanding and support will be highly appreciated!
Wait for your reply soon.
Regards!"


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 28, 2017)

...I should do that. I already confirmed delivery, but I think I can still file. How did you file the dispute?


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 28, 2017)

Well I requested a partial refund for $60US. The fact of the matter is I knew it was fake, but I was led to believe it was a better quality fake. $20US is still a decent value for the shell, which I fully intend to re-use.


----------



## sharkie545 (Jul 28, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> Well I requested a partial refund for $60US. The fact of the matter is I knew it was fake, but I was led to believe it was a better quality fake. $20US is still a decent value for the shell, which I fully intend to re-use.



Yep, just make sure you add evidence/video. Seller will be no help and just send that same message after a day or two. Eventually aliexrpress steps in and they will side with you if evidence is good.


----------



## DaFixer (Jul 28, 2017)

That "better" NES classic mini clone looks really nice to build a nice RetroPie console.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 28, 2017)

sharkie545 said:


> Yep, just make sure you add evidence/video. Seller will be no help and just send that same message after a day or two. Eventually aliexrpress steps in and they will side with you if evidence is good.


Hopefully my evidence is good, I'll try to add more this weekend. I have four days before the seller HAS to respond.

I'm hoping he would rather agree to a partial refund off the bat instead of letting this escalate to aliexpress.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 28, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> Hopefully my evidence is good, I'll try to add more this weekend. I have four days before the seller HAS to respond.
> 
> I'm hoping he would rather agree to a partial refund off the bat instead of letting this escalate to aliexpress.



May I ask why you wanted to get one of these, knowing the risk of getting them from a low-grade Chinese retailer?


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 28, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> May I ask why you wanted to get one of these, knowing the risk of getting them from a low-grade Chinese retailer?


Because 1. I really wanted a NES Classic and didn't want to pay $400 and 2. The spanish forum I linked to claimed to have proof that this was a 1:1 replica that used the exact same CPU and software as the real thing.

Honestly I'll be buying the real SNES Classic no matter what, even if I have to pay $200 to a scalper.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 28, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> Because 1. I really wanted a NES Classic and didn't want to pay $400 and 2. The spanish forum I linked to claimed to have proof that this was a 1:1 replica that used the exact same CPU and software as the real thing.



I see, fair enough I suppose.  Someone needs to call those losers on that forum out, then.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 28, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I see, fair enough I suppose.  Someone needs to call those losers on that forum out, then.


There's already a witch hunt that got a couple members banned.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 28, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> There's already a witch hunt that got a couple members banned.



Good, because idiots who screw other people like that deserve to be banned. Sucks though, I hope you can get a refund or something.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jul 28, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Good, because idiots who screw other people like that deserve to be banned. Sucks though, I hope you can get a refund or something.


I'm placing my hope on the partial refund. It is still a good shell which I'm planning on sticking a Pi in, and I would've had to pay for the shell anyways; no point in trying to get it for free unless I had no choice.


----------



## Sliter (Jul 29, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


>


I saw this acidetally times ago and I wa sinterested .. I know this must not me much than a fancy polystation, butreally with that good looking is something hahh
what si anyway? a famiclone? an android box? I saw a "ps2" that was a android box thing...


----------

